# Ebay items



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/ni55i_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Take a peek 

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

More items being added over the next few days

Mainly clothes, sizes 20/22/24


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

MOre items added today


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

More items added


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

More items added today


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

2 more items added, link at top of the page


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

More items added today and more will be added later and 2moro  

linkat the top of the page


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/ni55i_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

/links


----------

